# Floating



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Sometimes when I am relaxed or looking at one thing, for example, being in front of the computer: I start to have a sensation like I am floating and looking down. Compared to the fuzziness and feeling unreal, it isn't the worst sensation.

I am wondering if this is due to having to deal with derealization and depersonalization? Does anyone else experience this? It also happened to me before the DP/DR hit.

Thanks!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Sometimes when I am relaxed or looking at one thing, for example, being in front of the computer: I start to have a sensation like I am floating and looking down. Compared to the fuzziness and feeling unreal, it isn't the worst sensation.
> 
> I am wondering if this is due to having to deal with derealization and depersonalization? Does anyone else experience this? It also happened to me before the DP/DR hit.
> 
> Thanks!


that happens to me sometimes, espescially when im walking. its not like i see my head or anything though, to me its more like being in a video game and like yeah... its hard to explain. do you actually watch yourself or what? at the momennt i see my fingers moving on the key pad and its just like im looking down on them and not controlling them...


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

match_stick_1 said:


> that happens to me sometimes, espescially when im walking. its not like i see my head or anything though, to me its more like being in a video game and like yeah... its hard to explain. do you actually watch yourself or what? at the momennt i see my fingers moving on the key pad and its just like im looking down on them and not controlling them...


No, I don't see my head, it is more like I feel I am looking down on the computer rather than towards the computer. It is a bizarre sensation.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

2deepathinker said:


> Sometimes when I am relaxed or looking at one thing, for example, being in front of the computer: I start to have a sensation like I am floating and looking down. Compared to the fuzziness and feeling unreal, it isn't the worst sensation.
> 
> I am wondering if this is due to having to deal with derealization and depersonalization? Does anyone else experience this? It also happened to me before the DP/DR hit.
> 
> Thanks!


Body detachment in its various guises (numbness, floating, full blown third person viewpoint,..) is part of DP

When I was little I was floating A LOT. It really felt as if I were hovering above the floor especially because I couldn't feel the ground under my feet. When I was really little I assumed this meant I could fly








Nowadays it feels more like I have suddenly grown or am walking on stilts and I will perceive myself as looking down at people I know are in fact same height or taller than me.

Other times I see myself from a third person viewpoint - watching from above or behind, or as if standing next to myself.

One 'better' than that I used to (haven't had this in years and years) - I used to have this control room where I would go when I was little. I don't recall when I last experienced this, but when I was a kid I'd go from the floating over the watching to the control room. I'd have levers and all, operating my body like a machine. When Men In Black came out the Jewish-jeweler-alien with the cat reminded me of that experience a lot. That body suit with the tiny alien sitting in the head cavity, very similar to my childhood control room.


----------

